# It‘s Official



## army

Posted by *"Martin, Rob JUS" <Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 10:22:10 -0500*
Well for those of you interested in how the newbies or FNG‘s are doing in
the application process here is my update. I was sworn at this weekend for
26 Svc Bn. I knew it was official when I got the Death Benefits and Dental
booklets for PRes people. Get to draw my kit this week and hopefully find
out about BOTC course supposedly in June possibley in Borden, although I
also heard Gagetown mentioned. A big thank you to everyone on the list for
all the advice and encouragement all of which was invaluable during the
whole process. The DCO of my unit gave me my first piece of kit, a camo pen
 I guess they really do start newbies of slow so far no incidents while
using the pen. Thanks again to everyone on the list.
Rob Martin OCdt 
26 Svc. Bn.
Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 12:36:54 EST*
Rob:
Congrats. I hope the DCO left the cap on the pen until you have been taught 
all the IAs and stoppages for the Pen, cam, ink, C1.
Remember when you need something R911 is the place to call
Danny
former box kicker,bin rat
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 18:26:38 *
Congradulations Rob!!
Pete
>From: "Martin, Rob JUS" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: It‘s Official
>Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 10:22:10 -0500
>
>Well for those of you interested in how the newbies or FNG‘s are doing in
>the application process here is my update. I was sworn at this weekend for
>26 Svc Bn. I knew it was official when I got the Death Benefits and Dental
>booklets for PRes people. Get to draw my kit this week and hopefully find
>out about BOTC course supposedly in June possibley in Borden, although I
>also heard Gagetown mentioned. A big thank you to everyone on the list for
>all the advice and encouragement all of which was invaluable during the
>whole process. The DCO of my unit gave me my first piece of kit, a camo pen
> I guess they really do start newbies of slow so far no incidents while
>using the pen. Thanks again to everyone on the list.
>
>
>Rob Martin OCdt
>26 Svc. Bn.
>Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 13:21:18 -0600*
Rob:
> Congrats. I hope the DCO left the cap on the pen until you have been
taught
> all the IAs and stoppages for the Pen, cam, ink, C1.
>
> Remember when you need something R911 is the place to call
> Danny
> former box kicker,bin rat
Are they still using the C1? I thought it would be obsolete by now. Or at
least a C1A1 or C1A2.
BTW. Anybody else remember pencils marked "Misuse is abuse"?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 14:42:49 EST*
You start the new JOs off with the C1 before they get to the C2, 
retractable. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 12:37:50 -0800*
how about B class pencils, return the stub for a new one
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Bruce Williams" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 11:21 AM
Subject: Re: It‘s Official
> 
> Rob:
> > Congrats. I hope the DCO left the cap on the pen until you have been
> taught
> > all the IAs and stoppages for the Pen, cam, ink, C1.
> >
> > Remember when you need something R911 is the place to call
> > Danny
> > former box kicker,bin rat
> 
> Are they still using the C1? I thought it would be obsolete by now. Or at
> least a C1A1 or C1A2.
> 
> BTW. Anybody else remember pencils marked "Misuse is abuse"?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Greg Hawes <hawes@SEDSystems.ca>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 15:03:10 -0600 (CST)*
Nope - those were D Class pencils...... 
the B class ones you had to get written off......
greg
On Mon, 26 Mar 2001 12:37:50 -0800 dave 
 wrote:
> how about B class pencils, return the stub for a new one
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 17:26:48 -0400*
yes. Also rulers.  all government issue. :
Bob
Bruce Williams wrote:
> Rob:
> > Congrats. I hope the DCO left the cap on the pen until you have been
> taught
> > all the IAs and stoppages for the Pen, cam, ink, C1.
> >
> > Remember when you need something R911 is the place to call
> > Danny
> > former box kicker,bin rat
>
> Are they still using the C1? I thought it would be obsolete by now. Or at
> least a C1A1 or C1A2.
>
> BTW. Anybody else remember pencils marked "Misuse is abuse"?
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Beth MacFarlane <elljay@nbnet.nb.ca>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 17:36:36 -0400*
question for any serving "Herbies" on the list:
Is the organization for an artillery regiment going to be changed?  I
heard a regiment will consist of 2 xM109 Btys, a heavy/medium mortar
bty, a tgt acquisition bty, and a HQ/Svc bty.   The Militia regts will
be light gun regts.    Also, I heard the arty will control medium
mortars81 mm plus/or a heavy mortar if purchased.  Can anyone
enlighten me?  Thanks
Bob
Greg Hawes wrote:
> Nope - those were D Class pencils......
> the B class ones you had to get written off......
>
> greg
>
> On Mon, 26 Mar 2001 12:37:50 -0800 dave
>  wrote:
>
> > how about B class pencils, return the stub for a new one
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 14:57:49 -0700*
Supposed to be a true story: in WW2 the Pentagon issued internal
instructions that before destroying any paperwork, three copies had to be
made. The instructions went on to laboriously detail the distribution of the
copies, including retention of one of the copies at the office of the
destroyer destroyee?. And this before the days of photocopy machines.
----- Original Message -----
From: Bruce Williams 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 12:21 PM
Subject: Re: It‘s Official
>
> Are they still using the C1? I thought it would be obsolete by now. Or at
> least a C1A1 or C1A2.
>
> BTW. Anybody else remember pencils marked "Misuse is abuse"?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 15:08:37 -0700*
I once taught "safety precautions, the stripping and assembly, care and
cleaning, IAs and stoppages of the ball point pen" to an industrial class on
supervision as my lecture module. Worked out quite well actually. The
civvies had never seen anything done that way before. Actually, till it was
over, I didn‘t let on that I was doing the lesson army-style.
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 12:42 PM
Subject: Re: It‘s Official
> You start the new JOs off with the C1 before they get to the C2,
> retractable.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 15:24:13 -0700*
When working for a steel company in Regina, IPSCO, it was the practice to
give out gloves to all employees on demand. Working with steel is rough
handling and one wears out many pairs of gloves. It got to the point where
just about everybody in the town, man woman and child had a pair of these
gloves for gardening, tobogganing yes, there was a small hill, etc.
Policy was changed to give out gloves on exchange basis only. Puchase of
gloves by IPSCO went down by something like 75.
Supposidly a true story. Accouts clerks, army or otherwise, are not allowed
to write with or even possess green pencils or pens. Even today, green is
the colour reserved for auditors to do their "ticking and bobbing". I once
read that back in the 1930s a Canadian Army Permanent Force clerk Corps of
Military Staff Clerks was being audited. He watched the auditor sharpen his
green pencil with a pocket knife. A small piece of lead dropped off and
landed in the waste paper basket. The lead was watched by the clerk like a
dog salivating after a piece of meat. The auditor left for the day and the
clerk immediately rushed to the waste basket to salvage the sliver of green
lead. He was able to make some necessary adjustment to an error that the
clerk had noticed but the auditor had not yet spotted in the records in
time for the auditor to return the next morning and pass the books. That was
in the days when some unit actualy got caught in a scam  with "horses on the
payroll".
----- Original Message -----
From: dave 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 1:37 PM
Subject: Re: It‘s Official
> how about B class pencils, return the stub for a new one
>
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 23:29:36 -0000*
Rob,
Re: The pen. Be careful where you point that thing, soldier!
Congrats,
Joan
PS - Off-colour comments from the peanut gallery re: my comment are, of 
course, possible, but not, I think, entirely necessary. :
>From: "Martin, Rob JUS" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: It‘s Official
>Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 10:22:10 -0500
>
>Well for those of you interested in how the newbies or FNG‘s are doing in
>the application process here is my update. I was sworn at this weekend for
>26 Svc Bn. I knew it was official when I got the Death Benefits and Dental
>booklets for PRes people. Get to draw my kit this week and hopefully find
>out about BOTC course supposedly in June possibley in Borden, although I
>also heard Gagetown mentioned. A big thank you to everyone on the list for
>all the advice and encouragement all of which was invaluable during the
>whole process. The DCO of my unit gave me my first piece of kit, a camo pen
> I guess they really do start newbies of slow so far no incidents while
>using the pen. Thanks again to everyone on the list.
>
>
>Rob Martin OCdt
>26 Svc. Bn.
>Rob.Martin@jus.gov.on.ca
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 23:36:47 -0000*
Great story, Ian! But it unfortunately prompts two of my dumb questions: 
When did the Army phase out using horses? And did Canada ever have much of a 
cavalry?
- Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: It‘s Official
Date: Mon, 26 Mar 2001 15:24:13 -0700
When working for a steel company in Regina, IPSCO, it was the practice to
give out gloves to all employees on demand. Working with steel is rough
handling and one wears out many pairs of gloves. It got to the point where
just about everybody in the town, man woman and child had a pair of these
gloves for gardening, tobogganing yes, there was a small hill, etc.
Policy was changed to give out gloves on exchange basis only. Puchase of
gloves by IPSCO went down by something like 75.
Supposidly a true story. Accouts clerks, army or otherwise, are not allowed
to write with or even possess green pencils or pens. Even today, green is
the colour reserved for auditors to do their "ticking and bobbing". I once
read that back in the 1930s a Canadian Army Permanent Force clerk Corps of
Military Staff Clerks was being audited. He watched the auditor sharpen his
green pencil with a pocket knife. A small piece of lead dropped off and
landed in the waste paper basket. The lead was watched by the clerk like a
dog salivating after a piece of meat. The auditor left for the day and the
clerk immediately rushed to the waste basket to salvage the sliver of green
lead. He was able to make some necessary adjustment to an error that the
clerk had noticed but the auditor had not yet spotted in the records in
time for the auditor to return the next morning and pass the books. That was
in the days when some unit actualy got caught in a scam  with "horses on the
payroll".
----- Original Message -----
From: dave 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 1:37 PM
Subject: Re: It‘s Official
 > how about B class pencils, return the stub for a new one
 >
 >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Mon, 26 Mar 2001 16:38:32 -0800*
D class were accountable just to the dept. storesman.....
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Greg Hawes" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, March 26, 2001 1:03 PM
Subject: Re: It‘s Official
> 
> Nope - those were D Class pencils...... 
> the B class ones you had to get written off......
> 
> greg
> 
> On Mon, 26 Mar 2001 12:37:50 -0800 dave 
>  wrote:
> 
> > how about B class pencils, return the stub for a new one
> > 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

